# Lamborghini & Ferrari Sydney Detailing Trip part 1



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*This Lambo was done back in May 2010!

After traveling 9 hours from Melbourne i finally arrived in Sydney( on a Sunday)the 16th May the only thing that i wanted to do is have dinner and strait to bed ready for Monday's detailing LP 670 !

I had the pleasure and the privilege in detailing Dominic's LP 670 SV .
Dominic is one of the nicest guys i have ever met , he made me feel at home strait away with his good sense of humor and relaxed attitude and the three days i spent detailing his LP 670 SV he looked after me with lunch and dinner !

Nothing was to much of a bother for him on the contrary he would make sure that i had plenty of food and drinks at all times !

Get ready for some pure supercar porn 

Just a sneak preview of the 31 hour detail ( over three days ) i did on Dominic's Lamborghini Murcielago LP 670 4 SV

Day one ,

Wheel cleaning first, door jambs , etc.... and then wash car afterward !:detailer:





































Tail Pipe( That's not a tail pipe it looks more like a jet fighters exhaust system










Car was then dried with a microfibre and then( Using a Compressor ) to eliminate excess water which was pouring out of this Lambo like Niagra Falls !

It was then taped up for surgery :buffer:

During the paint correction stages !










Before roof










After



















Tail Light before










Tail lights after










Poly Carbonate Lights before ( very deep scratches )










PolyCarbonate Lights after



















From this










To this










Wing Mirror before










Wing Mirror after










Carbon Fiber Kick board before










After



















Wheel paint correction in action



















Before










After










Interior Carbon Fiber all polished, Alcantara Seats cleaned ,carpets cleaned !

To be continued Part 2 !










Thanks for looking !

Regards

Mario

*


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Fantastic car and good job.

Neeeeed more pics


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

prokopas said:


> Fantastic car and good job.
> 
> Neeeeed more pics


Thanks mate :thumb:

More pics to follow in part 2 !

Regards

Mario


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work there mate


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Very nice work


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice work on a great car


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice one mate. great write up.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Absolutely stunning! Great job!


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

Did you clay bar the car before polishing? Also why didn't you remove wheels to make it easyer and to do backs


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Nice work on a great car


Thanks Bill,

Loved every minute of it 

Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

zetec_paul said:


> Did you clay bar the car before polishing? Also why didn't you remove wheels to make it easyer and to do backs


I did clay the whole car , i didn't remove the wheels as the car was only two months old, plus the wheel guards were very clean so they only needed a citrus degreaser and pressure washer to remove the dust ! That's all that was required !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nanolex said:


> Absolutely stunning! Great job!


Thanks Florian :thumb:

I agree it is a stunning car you should hear the sound :driver:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Fatman Soldier said:


> Nice one mate. great write up.


Thanks Buddy :thumb:

Stay tuned for more Exotics and write ups!

Regards

Mario


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic job in a fantastic car Mario! :thumb:

Yours trips to Sidney are giving you great results 

In Melbourne there aren´t "Exotics"?!

You must find my cousin, he drives a Porche 911 Turbo s and is father bought a new BMW M6 :lol:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Jorge said:


> Fantastic job in a fantastic car Mario! :thumb:
> 
> Yours trips to Sidney are giving you great results
> 
> ...


Thanks Jorge ,

There are Exotics in Melbourne as well but Sydney has more of them being a bigger city !
However Melbourne has there share of them which are tightly hidden in private collectors garages .

Jorge why don't you speak with your cousin in Sydney and see if he wants a high end detail on his cars :buffer:

Hopefully to be back in Sydney by the end of the year to early January to do more super cars !

Regards

Mario


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> Thanks Jorge ,
> 
> There are Exotics in Melbourne as well but Sydney has more of them being a bigger city !
> However Melbourne has there there share of them which are tightly hidden in private collectors garages .
> ...


Hi Mario,

My cousin lives in Melboune :lol:

He is the oner off the ALG Smash Repairs


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Superb craftsmanship Mario
Wheel paint correction is definately a specialty that hardly any detailers perform
It has its place for sure.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Dream Machines said:


> Superb craftsmanship Mario
> Wheel paint correction is definately a specialty that hardly any detailers perform
> It has its place for sure.


Thanks Matt,

Yes, these wheels were badly scratched and needed some attention i used my small Metabo RO with a Hexlogic 4" Green Polishing Pad with Mother's Foam Pad Polish since these Wheels were piano black !

Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Jorge said:


> Hi Mario,
> 
> My cousin lives in Melboune :lol:
> 
> He is the oner off the ALG Smash Repairs


Jorge ,

Which part of Melbourne ?

Regards

Mario


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Very nice work :thumb: I would get very nervous working on a car like this lol


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

capri kid said:


> Very nice work :thumb: I would get very nervous working on a car like this lol


Thanks capri kid , i was nervous but in a good way :thumb:
After sixteen years experience i think i know what i am doing ,plus when i first started out in detailing i didn't detail these supercars strait away it took many years to accomplish this it's not something you learn overnight .

As all the pros on this forum will tell you pratice makes perfect well almost !

Regards Mario


----------



## CNOEVO (Jan 16, 2011)

WOW Loving the car and great job on it.

Ps It was 9 hours and 2 speedings fines...wasnt it


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

CNOEVO said:


> WOW Loving the car and great job on it.
> 
> Ps It was 9 hours and 2 speedings fines...wasnt it


Thanks Mitch ,

9 hours trip to Sydney one way and one speeding fine of $ 238 AUD and three demerit points 

So now I use my cruise control 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## FasterThanSound (Nov 8, 2010)

beautiful cars, well done!!!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

FasterThanSound said:


> beautiful cars, well done!!!!


Thanks Mate :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 4, 2011)

Bloody awesome job as expected  :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Work Mario and what a CARRRRRRRRRRRR!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

FasterThanSound said:


> beautiful cars, well done!!!!


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DeanCorp said:


> Bloody awesome job as expected  :thumb:


Thanks Dean:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Superb Work Mario and what a CARRRRRRRRRRRR!!!! :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:
Yes , and Rui the sound is music to my ears


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice on the Lamborghini Mario!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Nice on the Lamborghini Mario!


Thanks Matty, glad you like it mate :thumb:


----------

